# Beztēma >  Servo kontrole ar slēdzi

## BirkoWs

Labdien.
Esmu jauniņais, tādēļ neesiet skarbi, ja tēmu uzsāku ne tajā sadaļā, jo nezinu, kas jūsuprāt ir vai nav roboti utt.
Tēmas mērķis - noskaidrot shēmu pēc kuras es pats varētu uzlodēt servo vadītāju.
Mans mērķis - ar divām pogām vadīt servo tā, lai nospiežot vienu pogu servo pagrieztos maksimāli uz vienu pusi, bet nospiežot otro pogu sevo pagrieztos maksimāli uz otro pusi.
Pielietojums praksē - automašīnā nospiežu pogu - servo kustības vadīts atverās vāciņš, zem kura paštaisītais LED tahometrs vai radartetektots ->nospiežot otro pogu servo kustības vadīts vāciņš aizveras un paslēpj LED tahometru utt...
P.S. Mājās man stāv divi servo no RC monstert truck nitro mašīnas (strūres un gāzes/bremzes) - precīzu informāciju par servo iedošu vēlāk.

Pašam rokas nav līkas bet no elektronikas maz saprotu, kaut gan - aiz neko darīt uzlodēju tahometru, kas rāda apgriezienus izgaismojot 20LED lampiņas   ::  
Cerot uz palīdzību - BirkoWs

----------


## ansius

vāciņa atvēršanai aizvēršanai servo ir pa nopietnu.

tur tak pietiek ar motoru kam reduktors galā un pāris pogām, sarežģītākajā gadījumā relejiem.

----------


## BirkoWs

Ideju par servo vadību ar divām pogām es domāju izmantot arī citur, tādēļ ļoti vēlos saprast šo līdz galam...
Var jau arī tā, ka ar vienu pogu es kustinu viņu augšup, bet ar otru pogu kustinu lejup līdz vēlamajai pozīcijai, bet tas ne visur derēs, tādēļ meklēju pašu ideālāko -> ja tikai nospiežot vienu pogu servo pats ieņem pirmo maksimālo  stāvokli (vai kaut vai centru), bet nospiežot otro pogu pats servo ieņem otro maksimālo stāvokli.

Grozīt potenciometru tiešām nevēlos   ::  

Idejiski tas varētu izskatīties aptuveni šādi (atradu zem nosaukuma "Servo cycler") http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik0zQurLhC8

----------


## Delfins

Divi trigeri, kas palaiž vienu vai otro "režīmu", un tiek resetoti ("atslēgti") kad sasniegta robeža (aļa sensor-pogas galos).

----------


## BirkoWs

Nevar kaut kā uzlabot šo shēmu (potenciometra vietā ieliekot kaut ko citu)?

Vai 555 čips pēc iegādes ir "gatavs lietošanai" vai tajā vēl jāieraksta vēl kāda informācija/kods?

----------


## Delfins

nu ja tu pat nezini kas ir 555 čips "pēc būtības", tad labāk neķeries.

----------


## BirkoWs

Vai tad tiešām nevienam nav servo, kas pārvieto attaisa/aiztaisa kaut ko tikai nospiežot  pogu? 
Ja nav, tad būtu taču interesanti vismaz uzzināt kā tādu pagatavot (iedomājies - nospied pogu uz galda malas un blakus esošajam skapītim atveras mazas durtiņas aiz kurām auksts aliņš   ::  ) 
Domāju, ka tēma ir interesanta un daudziem noderēs. Diemžēl manas zināšanas ir par švaku lai pats visu saprastu - tādēļ lūdzu jūsu palīdzību (palīdzību saprast un uzzināt, nevis palīdzību izgatavot...)


Pārliecinājos, ka 555 ir programmējams - tātad man vēlams būs risinājums bez tā, ja tas vispār ir iespējams.
P.S. vēl interesanta tēma http://www.electro-tech-online.com/micr ... witch.html

----------


## AndrisZ

> 555 ir programmējams


 Kā pārliecinājies?

----------


## Helis

> Pārliecinājos, ka 555 ir programmējams


 njā.....

----------


## IvarsK

Nevajag sarežģīt elementāras lietas. Ņemam mikromotoriņu no CD/DVD ar visiem zobratiem, piemontējam tumblera slēdzi kas pārslēdz virzienu. Lai motorīts izslēgtos galapozīcijās piemontējam mikroslēdžus no tiem pašiem CD/DVD. Ja nepatīk tumblera slēdzis ņemam parastas pogas un lodējam shēmu uz loģiskajiem trigeriem, kas vada tranzistorus. Ja ir pieredze un vēlme var arī taisīt uz sev zināma mcu.

Iesācējam vienkāršāk būs laikam loģisko elementu un tranzistoru vietā izmantot relejus.  ::

----------


## BirkoWs

> 555 ir programmējams
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Kā pārliecinājies?


 Es tā no vienas tēmas sapratu, ka vajadzīgi kaut kādi programmētāji un rakstītāji...   ::  
OK - nepareizi sapratu. Atbilde uz manu jautājumu "Vai 555 čips pēc iegādes ir "gatavs lietošanai" vai tajā vēl jāieraksta vēl kāda informācija/kods?" =  "555 čips pēc iegādes ir "gatavs lietošanai"".

----------


## AndrisZ

Tev tas servo motors ir tāds, ka mainot impilsu samērus pa dzelteno vadu, mainās griešanās virziens un ātrums? Ja jā, tad šo shēmu varētu izmantot par pamatu Tavām vajadzībām.
555 taimeris, protams, nav jāprogrammē un "gatavs lietošanai".

----------


## BirkoWs

> Tev tas servo motors ir tāds, ka mainot impilsu samērus pa dzelteno vadu, mainās griešanās virziens un ātrums?


 Jā.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu tad potenciometra vietā pretestības ar pogām, vienīgi pogām jāfiksējas. Vai starp pogām un 555 vēl trigeris.

----------


## karloslv

> Nu tad potenciometra vietā pretestības ar pogām, vienīgi pogām jāfiksējas. Vai starp pogām un 555 vēl trigeris.


 Slikta ideja ir nelikt devējus, kas pasaka, ka vāciņš attaisīts vai attaisīts. Ja vienkārši bliezīsi uz servo komandu 'griezies, s*ka, līdz galam', bet viņam tur jau vairs nav, kur griezties, viņš noplīsīs.

----------


## BirkoWs

Pieņemot ka 5K potenciometrs pretestību regulē no 0 līdz 5k, tad man nemaz nevajag pretestību zemāk esošajā shēmā pie jautājuma zīmes?
[attachment=0:2lnengbm]servo_controller.jpg[/attachment:2lnengbm]

P.S. Trigeris nebūs vajadzīgs, jo šāds slēdzis man ļoti labi derēs:

----------


## Delfins

Tu karlosa tekstu izlasīji? Tavs serve/mehānika nodzīvos viena grūdiena laiku.. resp. aizies prom, lai nekad neatgriezties  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> Slikta ideja ir nelikt devējus, kas pasaka, ka vāciņš attaisīts vai attaisīts. Ja vienkārši bliezīsi uz servo komandu 'griezies, s*ka, līdz galam', bet viņam tur jau vairs nav, kur griezties, viņš noplīsīs.


 Cik sapratu, tam servo ir proporcionālā vadība. Viņš pagriežas tikai līdz vietai ko nosaka padoto impulsu attiecība. Jāizvēlas tikai pareizas pretestības. Ja tiks traucēts pa vidu, tad jau arī nekādi gala slēdži nepalīdzēs.

----------


## Isegrim

Servomotori, sensori, elektronika utt. - lai virinātu vienkāršu klapīti   ::  . Vēl nesen auto gaisa vārstu un droseli (akseleratoru) virināja ar stiepni/trosīti. Nez, kā tas vispār izdevās?   ::  
Sāku domāt, ko mājās poda vākam pierīkot...  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Servomotori, sensori, elektronika utt. - lai virinātu vienkāršu klapīti   . 
> Sāku domāt, ko mājās poda vākam pierīkot...


 Gadus 10 atpakaļ gadījās uz brīdi ieklīst Monako. Protams aizgāju apskatīt slaveno Veco Kazīno. 
Bez žaketes un 50 franku ieejas maksas pašā spēļu zālē nelaida, varēju apskatīt tikai plašo foajē, griestu gleznojumus, visu pārējo greznību. Iegāju tualetēs, komplekss - apm. 7x Dailes teātra tualetes.
Ieeju būdiņā, stāv pods pie sienas, bez vāka, bez brilles. Nekādu kloķu, pogu, raujamo... Skatos, kautkādas nakļeikas ar franču uzrakstiem un attēliem ar vicinošām rokām.

Tātad novicinu labo roku, kā kāds hotbičs, virs poda:
no sienas izbīdās un lēnām nolaižas brille, uz tās ieklāta E formas salvete (vairāk tādas ieapaļas Eiro formas), vidējā strēmele karājas iekšā podā.

Novicinu kreiso roku:
noraujās ūdens, spēcīgā turbulence parauj aiz vidējās strēmeles ieklāto salveti, viss aizskalojas, brille lēnām paceļas un iebīdās sienā.

Novicinu labo roku, atkal nolaižas brille ar svaigu salveti ieklātu u.t.t.

Bišku padresēju un gāju prom,nekur pirms un pēc tādas izklaides vairs neesmu redzējis  ::  
A Jūs te drātīte, atsperīte...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## abergs

> A Jūs te drātīte, atsperīte...


 +1  ::   ::   ::

----------


## karloslv

> Cik sapratu, tam servo ir proporcionālā vadība. Viņš pagriežas tikai līdz vietai ko nosaka padoto impulsu attiecība. Jāizvēlas tikai pareizas pretestības. Ja tiks traucēts pa vidu, tad jau arī nekādi gala slēdži nepalīdzēs.


 Protams, ka proporcionālā. Un kas notiks, ja būsi vasarā rūpīgi piemeklējis savu ideālo 19,7 grādu leņķi, bet ārā iestāsies ziema un servo pēkšņi strādās citādi? Tev ir garantija, ka viņš nostāsies 19,7 grādu, nevis 25 leņķī? 

No salauzta servo vēl var izvairīties, ja sistēmā ir pietiekama elastība - ieliekam gumijas posmu, kas uz sevi var paņemt noteiktu deformāciju.

Bet par tualeti vispār autoram začots  ::

----------


## Zigis

> A Jūs te drātīte, atsperīte...
> 
> 
>  +1


 Štais bija sātaniskais posts!

(paskaties sānos savu postu skaitu)

----------


## BirkoWs

Mehānisms būs elastīgs, un par mehāniskajiem "lauzieniem" nevajag satraukties.
Jautājums ir par to, vai servo strādās korekti pēc pēdējās shēmas, ja nebūs pretestība tajā vietā, kur ir jautājuma zīme (neviens tā arī nevar pateikt vai 5K potenciometrs tiešām strādā no 0K līdz 5K vērtībām).

Man ir divi servo: "MG996R" (ar metāla zobratiem) un "SRM-102".


P.S. ja pareizi saprotu, tad shēmā esošais "555" man jāmeklē kā čips kura nosaukums sākas ar "NE555..." neatkarīgi no tā, ar  kādu burtu nosaukums beidzas.

----------


## abergs

> ja pareizi saprotu, tad shēmā esošais "555" man jāmeklē kā čips kura nosaukums sākas ar "NE555..." neatkarīgi no tā, ar kādu burtu nosaukums beidzas.


 Ir jau dažādas modifikācijas, bet dotajā shemā darbosies ja meklēs vienkārši "timer 555".

----------


## AndrisZ

> vai 5K potenciometrs tiešām strādā no 0K līdz 5K vērtībām


 Jā.
Nesapratu par "nebūs pretestība tajā vietā, kur ir jautājuma zīme". Tās abas pretestības (5k un "?") jāpiemeklē eksperimentāli

----------


## BirkoWs

Izdomāju   ::  
Man būs divi potenciometri  - ar katru potenciometru regulēšu servo leņķi vienā un otrā slēdža stāvoklī.
[attachment=0:2opb19ny]servo_sleedzis_2.jpg[/attachment:2opb19ny]

----------


## karloslv

Ņem vērā, ka shēmā ir tipiska iesācēju kļūda - ar "-5" patiesībā domāts 0 jeb zeme.

----------


## BirkoWs

> Ņem vērā, ka shēmā ir tipiska iesācēju kļūda - ar "-5" patiesībā domāts 0 jeb zeme.


 Salaboju.

Hmm, bet tagad jādomā, kā samazināt servo ātrumu, jo viņš tagad palēkdamies leks no viena stāvokļa uz otru...

----------


## Vikings

Par servo salūšanu nav ko uztraukties - sasniedzot uzdoto stāvokli tas apstāsies.
Par lēkāšanu - taisnība. Impulsu platumam būtu jāmainās pakāpeniski - it kā grieztu poci. Es taisītu nedaudz savādāk. Ja vajag neprogrammējamu - izmantotu kaut kādu PWM mikreni (kaut ko pašu TL494) kuram ieejā caur RC ķēdi slēgātu divus dažādus spriegumus (atvērts, aizvērts) Sanāk, ka pārslēdzot no viena sprieguma uz otru tas plūdeni izmainītos uz komparatora ieejas, attiecīgi plūdeni izmainot PWM platumu un tam līdzi pozīciju. Ja der programmējams - ATTiny13A, divas pogas un stunda darba programmēšanai.

----------


## karloslv

> Impulsu platumam būtu jāmainās pakāpeniski - it kā grieztu poci.


 Vai tiešām to vajag? Vai servo var reaģēt zibenīgi? Nu nevar. Tam tāpat ir reakcijas laiks un reduktorā zobrati, kas visi jāpagriež. Vai tiešām autoram tā ir problēma? Tur kaut kas ļoti smags tiek pārvietots, ka jāuztraucas par ātrumu? Lidmodeļiem kā reiz visi cenšas vēl ātrākus servo uzlikt, bet te... Un ar AVR izmantošanu jau tiešām pavelk uz Ziga atgadījumu ar roku vicināšanu  ::

----------


## Vikings

Nezinu, varbūt neesi ar tiem saskāries, bet tie tiešām ir zibenīgi tiem padodot komandu, tādēļ tīri vizuāli foršāk un mehānikai vieglāk ir ja tas kustās plūdeni.
Par AVR - tas ir koks ar diviem galiem. No vienas puses jā - nu bāc, izmantot procesoru lai virinātu kaut kādu tur vāciņu, ja ir iepsējas to izdarīt bez programmēšanas. No otras puses (uz kuru tomēr es sliecos) tas ir mazāk aizņemtas vietas (šajā gadījumā nepieciešama tikai DIP8 mikrene, divas pogas un barošana), tas ir visdrīzāk mazāks izstrādes laiks (nav jārēķina, jāsimulē, jāmaketē, jāpiedzen analogās ķēdes) un, protams - fleksibilitāte pieaug nesalīdzināmi. Ja autoram ir interese - varu uz lapas uzmest savu variantu ne-programmējamajam variantam.

----------


## karloslv

Esmu, esmu saskāries, un zinu, ka tipiski tās ir 0,10-0,15 sekundes (un ir arī lēnāki), lai pagrieztos par 60 grādiem - nesauktu to par zibenīgumu.

Bet par to, kas ātrāks - izprast, salodēt un piedzīt samērā vienkāršu analogo shēmu vai programmēt - jau nu gan ir baigi atkarīgs no pieredzes bagāžas. No nulles sākt programmēt, tas parasti ir vēl šausmīgāk nekā ar elektroniku darboties (sāksies tur visi jautājumi, kas ir pārtraukums, kas ir taimeris, un kāpēc tāds vajadzīgs). Turklāt vēl visa pavadošā bagāža, kas iniciētajiem jau šķiet pašsaprotama - specenes, programmators galu galā, utt..

----------


## BirkoWs

Neko baigi sarežģīt nevajag.
Ja mana pēdējā shēma strādās, tad jau būšu ļoti priecīgs.
Nekāda īpaša vajadzība uz servo palēnināšanu nav, ja nu vienīgi "vizuāli baudāmā procesa norise" + mehānisma saudzēšana (protams, ka lēnas kustības "robotiska" fīča ir daudz foršāka, nekā "čiks ir/čiks nav").

Viking - būšu pateicīgs par jebkādiem variantiem (neprogrammējamiem), jo neesmu pārliecināts, ka pašreizējā shēma vispār strādās.

----------


## BirkoWs

> [attachment=0:3f1xhvej]servo_sleedzis_2.jpg[/attachment:3f1xhvej]


 Dīvaini: -=te=- tāda pati shēma, bet pavisam citas "jaudas/kapacitātes" komponentēm.

R1 = 18K
R2 = 680K
P1 = 50K Potentiometer (Linear)
C1 = 0.033uF (33nF)
C2 = 0.1uF   (100nF)
IC1 = LM555 Timer (or equiv.)
D1 = 1N4148

Pirms kaut ko tālāk domāju vai iegādājos būtu jāsagaida ko teiks Vikings, vai kāds cits ar gaišu prātu un labu sirdi   ::

----------


## ansius

pirmā shēma neder principā, jo brīdī kamēr pārslēgsi, motirs noraustīsies jo uz brīdi nebūs ne vienam ne otram pieslēgts, tā kā vajadzīgi divi galēji stāvokļi, tad būtībā pietiek ja abas pretestības saslēdz virknē un ar slēdzi vienu no tām īsina. mazliet oma likuma un matemātikas pamatskolas līmenī un atbilde tev būs rokā.

patiesībā 555 taimera darbību vairāk nosaka pretestības / kapacitātes attiecība kā absolūtās vērtības, papēti shēmas uzmanīgāk - pamanīsi, ka patiesībā daži nomināli tikai atšķiras par x10.

----------


## BirkoWs

Salaboju tā, lai nebūtu ne mirklis bez signāla.
Ideja tāda, ka strāvai vienmēr jāplūst tur, kur viņai vieglāk, tādēļ ar slēdzi tiks saslēgta ķēde ar mazāku pretestību, bet kad slēdzis atslēgts, tikmēr strāva plūst pa ķēdi ar lielāku pretestību.
[attachment=0:21g2ig7i]servo_controller_3.jpg[/attachment:21g2ig7i]

----------


## Delfins

jo mazāka pretestība, jo lielāka strāva, tas nu tā..  ::  Un par to "vieglāk plūst" vispār kaut kāds mitoloģisks definējums..

----------


## karloslv

> Ideja tāda, ka strāvai vienmēr jāplūst tur, kur viņai vieglāk


 Em, te ar lineālu pa pirkstiem. Strāva neplūst TIKAI tur, kur viņai vieglāk, strāva plūst VISUR, kur tā var plūst.

Ja pie 5V paralēli pieslēgs divas 1 kiloomu pretestības, kur plūdīs strāva un cik liela?

----------


## BirkoWs

> Ja pie 5V paralēli pieslēgs divas 1 kiloomu pretestības, kur plūdīs strāva un cik liela?


 Uzreiz ar lineālu? - pirksti tak sāp ja šitā iesit - nu labi, labi, man vēl daudz jāmācās un jāatkārto un esmu pateicīgs, ka jūs man palīdziet.
Protams strāva plūst visur. 
Ja divas dažāda lieluma (piemēram 3V un 4V) salaiž kopā, tad pa shēmu plūst lielākā (4V).

karloslv piemērā strāva plūdīs caur abām pretestībām, bet rezultāts būs vienāds:
5V + 1 kilooma pretestība = 4V
5V + 1 kilooma pretestība = 4V
Salīdzinām rezultātu 4V un 4V= lielākā strāva ir 4V un tā plūst pa shēmu un tā plūst pa visu shēmu

----------


## karloslv

Ok, visu sapratu. Piedod, bet - sēdi un mācies, kas ir oma likums, līdz tādas muļķības vairs nekad nerunāsi.

----------


## BirkoWs

> Ok, visu sapratu. Piedod, bet - sēdi un mācies, kas ir oma likums, līdz tādas muļķības vairs nekad nerunāsi.


 Nesaprotu, karloslv - es tavu eksāmenu ar vienu jautājumu esmu nokārtojis vai nē (mana pēdējā atbilde ir pareiza)?  ::

----------


## Vikings

Nē, vecais, atbilde ir pilnīgā pakaļā, es pat mazliet nošokējos.
Pirkārt - strāva mēras Ampēros nevis Voltos.
Otrkārt - WWWTTTFFF kā no 5V un 1K ieguvi 4V?

Elementārs uzdevums - bildītē U=5V, R1=2KOmi, R2=3KOmi. Aprēķināt strāvu caur pretestībām. Nepieciešama viena formula - Oma likums.

----------


## BirkoWs

Vadītājā plūstošās strāvas stiprums I (ampēri) = spriegums U (volti) /pretestību R (omi)
I1= 5/2 = 2,5 (ampēri)
I2= 5/3 = 1.7 (ampēri)
Visur shēmā plūst 5V spriegums un tas nesamazinās dēļ pretestībām. Dēļ pretestībām mainās tikai strāvas stiprums uz 2,5A un 1.7A.
Tagad pareizi?  ::

----------


## Vikings

Nē, pilnīgā pakaļā vēl aizvien.
Pirmkārt - spriegums neplūst, plūstošā strāva caur pretestību uz tās rada sprieguma kritumu.
Otrkārt - uzdotās pretestības ir KiloOmos tādēļ formulā jāliek to tūkstoškārtīga vērtība un rezultāts būtu MiliAmpēros.

Tava kļūda - Tu strāvu (Ampērus) jauc ar spriegumu (Voltiem). Šajā gadījumā pretestības ir slēgtas virknes slēgumā. Virknes slēgumā caur abām pretestībām plūst vienāda strāva uz katras no tām radot savu sprieguma kritumu. Tātad, vēlreiz - aprēķini ķēdē plūstošo strāvu un sprieguma kritumu uz katra rezistora. Vēl niansīte, kas palīdzēs - virknē sēgtu pretestību vērtība summējas.

----------


## BirkoWs

Es cenšos, bet man visu laiku kaut kas nelīmējas kopā.
Izrēķināšu vēlāk. 
Izdomāju citu shēmu, kas šķiet, ka būtu labāka.
[attachment=0:2w6nhsoo]servo_controller_4.jpg[/attachment:2w6nhsoo]

----------


## Vikings

Nu jā, tāds jau tas ieteikums par pretestībām arī bija.
Bet uzdevumu noteikti izrēķini un IZPROTI, jo tas ir pamatu pamats kuru nesaprotot nekur tālu netiksi. Ja vien to vēlies.

----------


## BirkoWs

Ja tas viss būs mašīnā, tad attiecīgi jāparūpējas par pāreju no 12V uz 5V
[attachment=0:2k7ln6lq]servo_sleedzis_12V.jpg[/attachment:2k7ln6lq]
Paredzu, ka 7805 stabilizatoram būs nepieciešams maziņš radiatoriņš.
Varbūt vēl kas?

----------


## Vikings

Atkarībā no patēriņa strāvas, jā radiatoriņš var būt vajadzīgs.
Vēl vēlams ielikt diodi ieejā lai aizsargātu shēmiņu no nepareizi pieslēgtas polaritātes.

----------


## BirkoWs

Nesapratu kurā vietā tieši, un kāda veida diodi man vajadzētu?

----------


## Vikings

Diodi plusa vadā virzienā lai pieslēdzot shēmu pareizi pie barošanas viņa vadītu strāvu. Derētu ļoti daudzas diodes, piemēram, izplatītā 1N4007.

----------


## tbzg

Vispār jau ir gatavi pieejami servo testeri, kas izpilda visus nosacījumus - http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor ... oduct=8296.

----------


## BirkoWs

> Vispār jau ir gatavi pieejami servo testeri, kas izpilda visus nosacījumus - http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor ... oduct=8296.


 Man shis risinaajums neder!

----------


## Delfins

pameklē google:
"flipping headlights servo"

tās ir tās pašas "durvis", tev pat priekš auto gatava shēma/risinājums būs

----------


## BirkoWs

Mana shēma tiks papildināta ar šo "ātruma regulētāju": 
http://www.laureanno.com/RC/picaxe-slowdown.htm

Visas detaļas iegādātas un mikrokontrolieris jau nodots programmēšanai.

----------


## Vikings

Brr, nu gan neloģiski. Drīzāk būtu uz tā viena MCU uztaisījis visu vadību...

----------


## BirkoWs

> Brr, nu gan neloģiski. Drīzāk būtu uz tā viena MCU uztaisījis visu vadību...


 Tādā gadījumā man vajadzētu kādu, kas man uzprogrammē šādi funkcionējošu lietiņu lai:
# varētu izvēlēties servo pozīciju A (mans skatījums - ar divām klikšķa pogām varētu mainīt A pozīciju uz priekšu un atpakaļ);
# varētu izvēlēties servo pozīciju B (mans skatījums - ar divām klikšķa pogām varētu mainīt B pozīciju uz priekšu un atpakaļ);
# ar slēdzi vai vienu podziņu varētu mainīt servo stāvokli (no A uz B, vai no B uz A);
# varētu izvēlēties servo kustības ātrumu (mans skatījums - ar divām klikšķa pogām varētu regulēt servo pozīcijas maiņas ātrumu uz ātrāku vai lēnāku)

Ideja man jāiestāsta kādam, kurš būs ar mieru kaut ko tādu uzprogrammēt un uzzīmēt shēmu.
Es pats varu tika un vienīgi lodēt, iegādāties nepieciešamās detaļas - respektīvi es to realizēt vienā MCU neprotu un neviens man priekšā neko nesaka.

Ja kāds piesakās uztaisīt programmu un iedot gatavu shematisko zīmējumu, tad būšu ļoti pateicīgs 
Esmu gatavs samaksāt vai uzsaukt kādu aliņu utt., bet man nav ne jausmas cik sarežģīti ir uztaisīt servo vadību vienā MCU un cik lielu resursu tas var prasīt - līdz ar to man nav ne jausmas ar kādiem izdevumiem man jārēķinās.

----------


## BirkoWs

Sīkumos neizplūdīžu, bet viss tika realizēts vienā MCU.
Viens no rezultātiem apskatāms -=te=-

----------


## karloslv

O, prieks vismaz, ka viss sanāca, neskatoties uz to, ka katrs raustīja palagu uz savu pusi ar padomiem  ::

----------


## Delfins

Radars... Nu es ceru, ka sāksi draudzēsies ar galvu un nebūs tas jālieto.
Bet ir aizdomas, ka kratoties auto šis te panelītis var vienkārši nolūzt.

----------

